# Sourdough Seafood Pie



## 4meandthem (Aug 30, 2010)

I adapted this from a Jaques Pepin recipe. It is always welcomed at dinner parties.

1 lg Sourdough round
(seafood amounts will vary with size of bread)
1 pound shrimp (cleaned and shelled)
1 pound salmon 3/4 cubed
1 pound cod 3/4 cubed
8 oz mushrooms sliced
1 1/4 sticks butter
herbs of choice(I use dill,dried garlic and a tiny bit of rosemary)
1 bottle white wine (whatever your drinking)

Make compound butter with butter and herbs.
Slice top off sourdough, remove all bread from lid and all but 1/2 from inside shell.make bread crumbs with what you pulled.(I toss the top if it is too hard)

Spread 3/4 of the compound butter into the shell
Layer the seafood and mushrooms with thin layers of crumbs (about 1/2 of what you have)

Pack the remaining crumbs into the shell and dot with the remaining butter.

Sprinkle generously with white wine and bake in a 325 oven for about 45 min.Let cool about ten minutes and slice like a pie.

Drink your wine.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 31, 2010)

4meandthem, I'm not sure what you mean by 





> 1 pound salmon 3/4 cubed


Do you just cube 3/4 of the fish? and if so, what do you do with the remaining 1/4?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe it's 3/4 inch cubes???


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 31, 2010)

3/4 inch cubes


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 31, 2010)

Does this actually hold together when you slice it like a pie? It would be fun to try for company, but with the costly ingredients I'm a little leery.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 31, 2010)

It has held together for me.It is a good one for company.


----------

